# Can weak pasterns be bred out?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been told that my doe has weak pasterns. I am not sure exactly WHAT that means. I know where the pasterns are, not sure what makes them weak or strong. (Still learning)

I have heard that you should cull out weak pasterned goats, but she is my only starter alpine, and I think she has a lot of other good qualities that I want to keep and pass on if I can. She has a nice topline, and a pretty good brisket. She is tallish, not huge, but not tiny either. There are other things I love about her, and she has a really nice head, and I don't think her ears are too long. And lastly, I love her unusual color pattern.

Is there any hope for me? :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...pick a very strong pasterned buck ...and that will improve if not correct the problem... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes ...pick a very strong pasterned buck ...and that will improve if not correct the problem... :wink: :greengrin:


Ditto


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree also.

One thing to remember is that legs, pasterns, and feet are the most important thing on the scorecard. On senior does it's worth 15 points, juniors 23 points and bucks 25 points. :thumb:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Also, as the goat ages, the suspensory ligament can "relax" causing them to go down on their pasterns. Or if they haven't had good hoof care and the toe grows too long, the heels can crush leaving them lower in the heel. Once again, that will strain the susp. lig and cause them to go down as well....


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe for us newbs, you can post photos of good examples and bad examples?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

If you look on my site, since my computer is being dumb, the oldest and first saanen doe on the page, she is 5 and has great pasterns for A.) being a saanen, B.) being older (show wise) C.) for being a "big" lady! Her pasterns are almost comparable to the 2 year olds right underneath her!! As far as the breeding thing, yes it makes a huge difference breeding to a buck with good feet. The 2 year old saanen was bred to the buck with photo and the saanen kid has better feet than her mom by far (yes I know kids have better feet than older does, but even now with her being almost the same size as her dam, they are better) 

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, look at Meagan's Saanen doe. She has good strong pasterns, see how they are pretty much straight up and down? Now look at this pic I found: http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/sheep/ansc442 ... age008.jpg See how this wethers pasterns are weak and are starting to go down?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I learned this from a judge -- who learned it from another judge the same day he told us -- goats do not have pasterns in the front, just in the back

just an FYI


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Huh? What are they called in the front? I've never heard that before!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

ALso, I ahave some pics at home -- b/c I started taking pics a long time ago to show to 4Hers about goat structure. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 90% sure its the same in dogs too -- no pasterns in the front 

I have no idea what its called in the front.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

huh, maybe I'm too horse focused!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Also mineral deficiences (copper/ bo-se/selenium) can cause weakness in the pasterns- so dont rule out management practices when it comes to feet/pasterns too


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is a picture of a doe that has weak back pasterns....Pasterns are right above the hoof where the "dew claw" is....

http://www.freewebs.com/summerhavendair ... CN0451.JPG


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, so my doe, the back pasterns should be straight up and down. She is older though, so that makes a difference?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she isnt standing right but correct she needs help in that area - have you tried copper supplement?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I now have loose minerals out there for them. I will take another look at her today. This is a pic from last year.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

More on pasterns -- this from the int'l boer goat assoc. breed standard, but I would imagine it would apply to all goats... ---

"The pasterns must be strong and short. Age weakens pasterns and hauling can
cause a temporary flexibility of the pastern as can excessive weight such as that of
a heavy pregnancy. Poorly trimmed hooves can make the pastern appear faulty.
In determining breeding values of a goat the producer can consider that the
pastern weakness is temporary. The judge of a show, however, must appraise the
goat by its appearance on the day of the show."

How old is your doe?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

She is anywhere from 7-9 years. She also has soft pink hooves that want to turn under. I have a difficult time keeping her trimmed properly. She was a mess when I got her.


----------

